# Alpha Centauri or Bust.



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

When last we left; this model was some 70% finished, crashed on a strange planet of CMOS Timer Chips and for-real circuit boards. Peace has been made with these block-of-logic inhabitants and the last leg of this journey is underway with no foreseeable hinderances to completion.
















The whole thing at this point is an interlocking jigsaw. This can't go there until that goes here and so on. There are as many as a dozen small-to-moderate steps to finish the interior. The exterior needs paint. 

Preliminary fittings suggest there is still a ton of room under the flight deck for up to a couple dozen more LEDs or other needs. But until this goes here and that goes there and the other settles into place, I can't be sure. This leg of work happens to cover a portion of lighting, however this is a full build thread, not lighting specific. There is still some construction work ahead. 

The scratch-built space pod airlock needs a space pod on the back wall. The scratch-built Back Room as I've been calling it, ('Magic-stairs-to-the-lower-deck' Room ) needs to be set in place with perhaps a fresh coat of paint. The scratch-built porthole window needs to be sized properly and glued into place. The freezer tubes need 'ceiling lights', then re-glued into place. The Command Console computer modules need a repaint and set in place with fibers routed. The outer hull needs to be sanded back down and painted. A diorama needs to be made. With the current work on the final LEDs and fibers, that's it.

Oh, and I'm likely going to recreate the landing struts in brass or aluminum to cope with the additional weight of all the gear. The model sits at ~3lbs without the lid and other minor doodads. I can see it topping 4lbs and perhaps touching 5lbs.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Fine detail soldering can be difficult stuff. So much so that it kept me at bay for awhile. Of several sequencer boards soldered, some went easy, a couple were sure things and one turned into a nightmare mess that I am assured is salvageable. To keep in mind, is that each board is the same and yet some were more trouble than others. 

Still, there are enough boards ready to proceed with and get the first LEDs flashing on this build! Dozens of steady-on light banks have already been filled, if not all of them on the entire ship. But this is the 'first of the flashers' and it will be firing up the freezer wall first.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

As 'all' the flashing occurs on the flight deck, all related electronics have to be there as well. There's no way to put the board in the lower hull and run fibers or LEDs to the flight deck. It's also a modularlity issue. My feeling is that everything should be as contained and modular as possible. That limits the room available as there are nearly 1000 strands of fiber optics routed below decks and the attendant LEDs. It doesn't leave much room for a generically rectangular sequencer of any shape, size or capabilities. 

The standard 'El Sequenziatore' (a 10-led sequencer) from www.fedoratron.com is a rectangle. Watching my build as closely as he has, Eliot Brown of Fedoratron offered to take an idea I had and make it real: his 'ModelManTom J2' sequencer: a sequencer board shaped the same as the flight deck walls. My idea is that the boards could now be attached on their ends facing radially outwards from the back sides of the flight deck walls. You could essentially install half a dozen boards or more without blinking.

My only quandry was where to put the first board so that it could not get in the way or snapped off by accident later? 

The Back room, once installed, will have two big flat sides to install the MMT J2 board, but that piece is not quite ready yet.

Turns out, the perfect place to place it is in the cubby hole behind the Comm station.





Next video, I'll see if the first flashing lights really flash...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A LOT of effort here...


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

A masterpiece takes time and artistry. You just keep going Model Man.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow! There may be kilometers of FO there. Can't wait to see all of'em blincking.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you, Gentlemen. 
It's great to be getting things done. And seeing rewards like at the end of this video with one sequencer flashing a portion of the freezer tube lights, well, it may only be a start but it portends well and is allowing me to see what has been merely theoretical to me for some time.

A second sequencer is being plugged into the mix now and if space allows, I will divert more fibers into a third sequencer for this section alone. The command console would get similar treatment. As I get several sequencers installed, the options and variety of flash rates, colors and locations should grow quickly. I'd like to get five going, each with a different amount of leds firing and at different timings to each other.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Wow! There may be kilometers of FO there. Can't wait to see all of'em blincking.


Me either! Half a kilometer, perhaps. Most fibers were cut just over one foot for threading, then trimmed to fit once in place. There are some 800+ holes and therefore threads. Perhaps 1000ft, or 300m. Still, a fair amount to be sure.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The only time the freezer tubes are used is in the opening episodes. When inactive, they have a warm white ceiling light in each tube. When active, the entire tube would flash, fading up and down, changing intensities. In black and white, that doesn't help choosing a color to use.

With the other relations of Lost in Space to Forbidden Planet, I've decided to do what they did; which is to have a color changing situation. To that end, this video covers a side diversion to install a 10mm-round RGB LED into each of the six tubes.






The jacob's ladder tubes, that is another issue that I think may be less than accurately addressable. There would be no way to emulate the travel of the lightning strokes. You could create some kind of lightning design that light is behind or shines through, but it would be static otherwise. (sorry for pun.)

Using a fast flickering cool white led is the best solution I can think of. The plastic tubes themselves have air bubbles rendering them less than ideal for use. I previously did experiments with side glow fiber optics. The only trouble there I recall was the curve of the fiber even over such a short distance as a couple inches. That work will be happening as I get closer to closing the ship up.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Model Man said:


> Fine detail soldering can be difficult stuff.


Just a quick tip from someone who has soldered a lot of stuff over the years - use .5mm or thinner solder for good control. Only use the thicker stuff for bigger joints.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Havoc. I'm using 0.8mm solder now which almost seems too thin in some cases as the slightest push re-angles it where i don't need it to be. The solder melts at ~280°c and I run my iron at ~325°c or so. I'm wondering if I shouldn't just set it to ~400°c for faster action. The legs of some of the components were tougher to heat than other pieces in some cases and that is what set me back the most on board #2.
...






In this vid, the 2nd sequencer is set in place and wired to another set of LEDs for the freezer wall. At one point I muse on splitting some fibers off to a third sequencer. Now seeing this video, I think a third will be the cherry on top if I haven't cut those fibers too short already. I still have to check on the lower deck space before I get too carried away with how much more I can stuff below decks.

I don't want the freezer wall flash rates to coincide with the command console lights, so those will need their own sequencers as well. I expected that all along. I can still split a few fibers off to any shared sequencer anywhere. When buried in other flashing lights a matching blink on another part of the ship should become inconspicuous amidst the photonic hubbub.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Lights. They are amazing. They also reminded me that I'll need to switch over to the lower hull shell soon. That has to come up to spec so the flight deck can be test fit more readily.





An oddity I found in the sequencers is that when feeding a 2nd LED off of 'channel' 1, the negative of that LED does not go back to the main negative line, but the positive of the 1st led on channel 2. Putting Channel 1's 2nd LED's negative to the main negative cause Ch1, LED 1 to not fire when it should, but LED2 would. It was an accident that I touched the negative to the Ch2 LED1 positive. I then went and checked other places for Ch1 LED2 and that was the best. Other connections dimmed Ch1 LED1 every time but left Ch1 LED2 lighting normally. 

As the additional sequencer(s) get fitted in and more LEDs start doubling up on more channels, I will test the possibilities and see how complicated this really gets.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The final video in Flight Log 33 is an overview with a long look at the effect of both sequencers running. I also see that the lower hull has to come up to spec so that I can do proper test fits and move forward. Like, now. 






So, the 1st installment of FL34 begins with cleaning house. All the old wiring has to be consolidated, a layer of dust/grime is interfering with the best possible fit on the landing bay walls, there's little bits of other clean up I'd like to do and so on. 

Biggest of all thing of all is that due to the added weight, I am sure I should replace the landing struts. The plastic is likely strong enough to hold the model normally, but the unexpected load is going to double the weight of the bare plastic is my bet. Brass will be stronger, but heavier and less able to bend the 2 points that need bending and would have to be painted aluminum. Aluminum should be strong enough, will bend where needed, drill easier, be much lighter and are already 'pre'painted'. But will it really be strong enough?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Missed a few days worth of updates...
Tackling the lower hull in this session most of all. But also creating new struts from aluminum. I was going to go with brass, but side by side the alum was as strong and much lighter than the brass. And being aluminum, there's no need to paint them -though I will likely sand and buff them down to a non-scratchy looking state. I'm also VERY glad to say that there is TON of room under the flight deck. So much so, that I have no doubt I can fit 3x more LEDs than I've got in there now, with plenty of room for any bulkier type of electronics that might need to be fitted down there.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

More strut work! getting the sleeves to cut properly has been a slight bit of a trick. But no worries, I've got plenty of stock to work with.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Primary strut creation.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

For the next time, I will invest in a pipe cutter. With it's excessive speed, the dremel can be touchy for precision cuts. But I did manage and things are moving along nicely!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

How I went about creating the sleeve holes used a bit more muscle than needed. The comments section of the video has the best approach when doing this procedure. I went the power drill option and should have gone with older tech. The result however is good. I don't think I will need to draft another round of struts; but it wouldn't hurt if I do and doesn't take an hour or two.







In this session, a widely praised 'nice touch' Moebius did for this model was the inclusion of the reaction control system with six reaction control thrusters around the lower hull. It is indeed a sweet touch that makes an even sweeter guide to drilling them out for aluminum tubing! A nice touch made even nicer, it seemed an obvious technique to borrow from the armor and military modelers.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

From a few weeks ago, it looks like I missed posting this one.





Here's some fresh work and it's all about the sequencers in this Flight Log. 









Some distinct failures with however equally unmatched successes. With five sequencers getting fibered up and running, it is quite the sight. This finer-level soldering than I'm used to has certainly pushed my skills to good ends, with however an equal amount of just as extreme frustrations.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Model Man said:


> From a few weeks ago, it looks like I missed posting this one.
> J2 FlightLog 34: Pt12, Slice Scribe Sand Mask Primer - YouTube
> 
> Here's some fresh work and it's all about the sequencers in this Flight Log.
> ...


Yes but VERY well done Tom. 

Did you layout the boards yourself, I assume? Eagle? How about the etching? 

To me, this is your nicest work to date.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Installing the now wired sequencers, some more sequencers and some dashes of paint.









Well thanks, Hubert. 
While I've dreaded every step of the way to date, this has certainly been one of the most difficult, most rewarding and most revelatory, if you will, of all. 

The way in which the lighting effect ties everything together is just beyond my imaginings. I've always had thoughts and visions on what it would look like, but now having reality is like, whoah. 

Even better than things are looking here, coming soon are a pair of chapters called Jupiter Drift 1 & 2 where everything that is ready is in place and powered up with long lingering shots to catch the full sequence cycles cycle on through. But it's when the last batch of fiber optics gets mapped to the last of the LEDs that is supreme moment in this flight log.

PS. The boards were supplied by www.fedoratron.com.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Model Man said:


> PS. The boards were supplied by www.fedoratron.com.


LOL - Thanks - I saw that better when watching all of the videos at home on the 'bigger' screen. 

You are doing great work while also extending your skills, etc. Nothing like learning!! I do wish you could have used the IC sockets, as you mentioned in one of the vids. 

The effect is fantastic though and we look forward to a video highlighting the final model when complete.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Next time I get a fresh board, I will use the sockets. I think it's better for the peace of mind, but am told the connection can become flaky with the smallest bump.

Here are three more for the books.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic! This J2 will reach Alpha Centauri for sure.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Close to finishing this session.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I have followed this build over the years, watching every video since the very first unboxing one. It has been fascinating to say the least and far, far more ambitious than what I'd ever try (in fact, mine is still bagged in its box), so I'd like to thank you, Tom, for sharing every step of this creation which has seemed to almost take on a life of its own.

I have a question that perhaps you covered in an earlier video from years past and I may have forgotten. You seem to be lighting every single button, light, and console possible that was lit on the real set interior. Will this include the slow pulsing of the support rib lights?


----------

